# Bussit > Turun paikallisliikenne >  Havainnot paikallis- ja lähiliikenteestä - kevät 2013

## Waltsu

5.1.2013:

Sattuipa torilta 14.22 lähteneessä Runosmäen bussissa: Äiti istui lapsensa kanssa bussin etuosassa ja oli jäämässä pois, muttei ollut ihan varma missä poistumispysäkki tarkalleen ottaen on. Kun maisemat näyttivät riittävän tutuilta, antoi äiti lapselle luvan painaa nappia. Mutta voihan nenä - joku aikuinen oli ehtinyt jo painaa eikä kello kilahtanutkaan. No, kuljettajapa näppäränä poikana kuittasi aiemman painalluksen ja pyysi lasta kokeilemaan vielä kerran. No johan kilahti! Näin saatiin lapselle hyvä mieli, ja kiitokset sinkoilivat suuntaan jos toiseenkin ja koko bussin väki tuli iloiseksi!

Ja sitten teknillisempää havainnointia: TuKLin hybridi nro 21 ajeli tänään nelosella (kuva); myös männäviikolla bongasin hybridin neloselta. Ja olipa jonain joulunajan pyhäpäivänä 53:llakin hybridikyytiä tarjolla. Anderssonin hybridi-GD:tä en viime aikoina ole havainnut - minne lie hävinnyt?

----------


## EFTU

VM-kuvasivustolta löysin tälläisen Ikarus kuvan:

http://vm1.1g.fi/kuvat/2013/Tammikuu/IMG_2287.JPG

Onko tietoa kenen kyseinen auto on?

Anderssonin hybriidi on näköjään myyty, ainakaan liikenteessä sitä ei ole kuukauteen näkynyt. Ehkä pelkästään kesäkelpoinen?  :Laughing:

----------


## Nak

> VM-kuvasivustolta löysin tälläisen Ikarus kuvan:
> 
> http://vm1.1g.fi/kuvat/2013/Tammikuu/IMG_2287.JPG
> 
> Onko tietoa kenen kyseinen auto on?


Anderssonin Westendin Linjan konkurssin yhteydessä hankkima ex WL 10 (FKB-210, ex. GEJ-470)

----------


## EFTU

> Anderssonin Westendin Linjan konkurssin yhteydessä hankkima ex WL 10 (FKB-210, ex. GEJ-470)


Okkei, kiitoksia tiedosta! Onko kellään fiksulla tietoo minne Simo tän mahtaa laittaa ajamaan? 2 ja 2A mahdollisesti?

----------


## JSL

SL:n auto Paattisten Meijerin seinään: http://www.iltasanomat.fi/kotimaa/ar...530498395.html 
"Hänen mukaansa linja-auto on saattanut lähteä parin sadan metrin päässä olevalta linja-autovarikolta juuri ennen kolaria." 
HÖPÖ HÖPÖ! Vielä kehtaavat syyttää Lehtisen Jaria tosta!

----------


## killerpop

> SL:n auto Paattisten Meijerin seinään


Savonlinja #823 oli hän, enempi kuvia tilannehuoneessa.

----------


## sm3

Tässä vähän laadukkampaa uutisointia kuin Iltasanomien räpellys:
http://www.ts.fi/uutiset/kotimaa/435...+talon+seinaan

----------


## Eira

Anderssonin bussin n:o 78 takaovi on sidottu kiristäjähihnalla lujasti kiinni. Myöskään pysäkkinäyttö ja kello eivät toimi.

----------


## Waltsu

Westendin Linjan 10 on turkulaistunut ja ajeli Andersson 17:nä kakkosella 16.1. Tilaajaväritys on häivytystä vaille valmis. Aiempi 17 ("Boa") lienee siis siirretty muualle.

----------


## tsv56

Pelisilmää oli Anderssonin auton 65 kuskilla kello 15:40 Muhkurista lähteneellä vuorolla. Kuski ei tohtinut ajaa punaisia päin Koulukadun ABC risteyksessä. Sen sijaan, että bussi olisi jäänyt suojatielle, ajoi kuski suojatien yli kevyelle liikenteelle hankalassa paikassa, mutta ei kuitenkaan tukkinut risteystä - peukku ja hatun nosto. Tuosta autosta on Nyholmin tekstit pois, mutta muuten se on vielä vanhoissa TLO:n väreissä.

Ilman hatun nostoa jää Savonlinjojen auto 985, vuoro Kauppatorilta Ilpoisiin 18:45. Pysäkeillä jäätiin jalkakäytävän reunasta inhottavasti siten, että bussista oli poistuttava edellisen bussin jättämään liukkaaseen pyörän jälkeen ennenkuin pääsi jalkakäytävälle.

----------


## tkp

Anderssonin autossa jäätävää http://www.ts.fi/uutiset/kotimaa/439...lla+lammitysta

----------


## Waltsu

> Anderssonin hybridi-GD:tä en viime aikoina ole havainnut - minne lie hävinnyt?


Tänään 18.1. sen pitkästä aikaa bongasin kotilinjaltaan 20.

----------


## Joonas Pio

18.1.

Andersson 5 (Scala-teli) oli linjalla 2.

----------


## EFTU

Eilen aamulla (19.1) Kauppatorilta Ruskolle lähtenyt Turku Bus (Lehtisen Linja) #8 tai 9 (en tarkalleen muista) Scania Vest Center L lähti linjallaan 10 minuuttia liian aikasin Kauppatorilta. Itse hämmästyin kuin odotin bussia Länsikeskuksessa ja tulikin 10 min etuajassa.

Itse oli ainut matkustaja kyydissä ja kuljettaja halusi tietää minne menen ja poikkesi reitistään ja ajoi suorinta reittiä Ruskolle.

Melkoista tomintaa sielä Turku Bussilta....toki minulle kelpasi!

----------


## Waltsu

Går fyran numera till Pargas? No ei nelonen sentään Paraisille mene - TuKL 25 vain mainostaa saaristokaupunkia.

21.1. noin klo 17.40 oli linja-autoasemalla sekä GD että Ikarus menossa kohti Muhkuria linjalla 20, ja laiturialueella kiinalainen ohitti unkarilaisen. Yksilöistä ei ole tarkempaa tietoa, koska olin juuri silloin matkalla kotiin linjalla 18, jolla samaan aikaan oli myös menossa peräkkäinajo. Torilta ei lähtenyt autoa 17.27, mutta sitten kymmenen minuutin päästä lähti kaksi autoa.

----------


## Waltsu

Anderssonin 7 eli Golden Dragon -hybridi on viime ja tällä viikolla toistuvasti hyytynyt Aninkaistensillalle. Auto on kuitenkin aina päässyt jatkamaan kohti Muhkuria omin voimin. Eräänä päivänä se eteni sillalla parikymmentä metriä kerrallaan keräten välillä voimia uuteen ponnistukseen. Mistä mahtaa olla kysymys? Lähteekö auto liikennevaloista sähkön voimalla, eikä polttomoottori sitten käynnistykään virran hiipuessa?

----------


## EFTU

Katosin itseasiassa samaa tossa pari päivää sitten! Luuen että ongelmana on se että todellakin polttomoottori viilenee liikennevaloissa ja sitten ei käynnisty kun akku tyhjenee. Päälle vielä auton kohtuullisen kevyt paino ja sillan loskapinta, sekä nousu. Kerran on kyllä Anderssonin GD-telillekin käynyt näin, eilen illalla itseasiassa. Voi olla että ongelmana on myös puuttuva teho?

Andersson on alkanut käyttää Ikarus autoja sekä Irisbus (en muista numeroja) linjalla 12. Tietääkö joku fiksu onko tämä liikennöintisopimuksen mukaista? 

Kiitoksia  :Smile:

----------


## Eira

Tallink Siljan Baltic Princessiä esiteltiin suurelle yleisölle satamassa tänään klo 13-15. Ykköslinjan kymmenen minuutin vuoroväli oli aikaistettu alkamaan jo kello 12 jälkeen ja lisäksi muutama ekstrabussi kulki nonstoppia väliä Kauppatori-Satama, mutta silti bussit olivat aivan tupaten täynnä.

----------


## Waltsu

Hirvensalon linjoilla ajoi 2.2. entinen jalolainen SBY-146, joka oli vielä ilman TuKL-numeroa.

----------


## Waltsu

6.2.: 

Aurakadun ruuhkassa bongasin kakkoslinjalta Irisbus Crosswayn nro 21 - varmaankin Anderssonille siirtynyt entinen WL 21?

Kerttulinkadulla kytenyt vesijohtokanava ei bussien menoa juurikaan haitannut.

----------


## Rusetti

http://www.ts.fi/uutiset/kotimaa/447...ja+loukkaantui

Bussi liukasteli päin puuta Turussa  matkustaja loukkaantui

Turun bussilinjan numero 1 linja-auto törmäsi puuhun Raunistulassa tiistai-illalla. Onnettomuus tapahtui Raunistulan puistotiellä hieman ennen iltakahdeksaa.

Tilanne sai alkunsa, kun liian kovaa vauhtia ajanut kuljettaja oli pysäyttämässä kulkuneuvoa bussipysäkille, mutta suistui liukkaalla tiellä päin edessä ollutta puuta.

Törmäyksessä yksi auton matkustajista loukkaantui lievästi. Kolme muuta matkustajaa selvisi rytäkästä säikähdyksellä.

 Kolaripaikalle saapunut Turun keskusaseman sammutusyksikkö kutsui paikalle myös poliisin ja ambulanssin. Loukkaantunut matkustaja vietiin terveyskeskukseen tarkistettavaksi, muita matkustajia rauhoiteltiin, kertoo päivystävä palomestari.

Paikalle kutsuttu poliisipartio puhallutti kuljettajan. Häntä epäillään liikenneturvallisuuden vaarantamisesta.

----------


## Zambo

> http://www.ts.fi/uutiset/kotimaa/447...ja+loukkaantui
> 
> Paikalle kutsuttu poliisipartio puhallutti kuljettajan. Häntä epäillään liikenneturvallisuuden vaarantamisesta.


Mielenkiintoinen lauseyhdistelmä toimittajalta! Toivottavasti niillä ei ole mitään tekemistä keskenään.

----------


## Nak

> Mielenkiintoinen lauseyhdistelmä toimittajalta! Toivottavasti niillä ei ole mitään tekemistä keskenään.


Samaa minä jäin miettimään :S Taitaa olla savolainen toimittaja, jolloin vastuu siirtyy kuulijalle  :Wink:

----------


## Waltsu

Virusmäentiellä tehdään vesihuoltotöitä ja pysäkeillä olevista tiedotteista voi lukea linjojen 14 ja 15 ajavan 11.2. alkaen poikkeuksellisesti Tampereentietä.

----------


## Karosa

Onko kukaan bongannut vielä Anderssonin Ivecoita (WL #21, #98):ia Turussa? Lähtivät sinne kuulemman jäädäkseen.

----------


## Waltsu

Nro 21 pysyi 21:nä ja on bongattu ja raportoitukin täällä jo viikko sitten - ja eilen 12.2. sain napattua siitä kuvan.

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Kakkoslinjan kalustoa katsellessa ei voi ihan kokonaan välttyä ajatukselta, että Kiinalaisbussien huoltoväli on aika lyhyehkö... wanhaa Ikarusta ym. linjalla joka päivä.

----------


## helleh

> Kakkoslinjan kalustoa katsellessa ei voi ihan kokonaan välttyä ajatukselta, että Kiinalaisbussien huoltoväli on aika lyhyehkö... wanhaa Ikarusta ym. linjalla joka päivä.


Jooh... Sama tilanne näyttää olevan linjan 12 Scalojenkin kanssa, kun päivittäin linjalla häärää Ikaruksia ja männäpäivänä jopa Maxci.

----------


## Waltsu

Westendin Linja 16, Scala, rek. EBG-634, on nykyään TuKL 12. Minne lie entinen 12, OmniCity, mennyt?

----------


## Waltsu

Westendin Linja 17, Scala, rek. EBG-617, on nykyään TuKL 13. Minne lie entinen 13, Carrus City L, mennyt?

----------


## bussifriikki

Missä Turun tilaajabusseissa muuten näkyy liikennöitsijän nimi?

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Missä Turun tilaajabusseissa muuten näkyy liikennöitsijän nimi?


Kuljettajan sivuikkunan ja etuovien yläpuolella, valkoisella tekstillä.

----------


## miksu

> Minne lie entinen 13, Carrus City L, mennyt?


Viikonloppuna oli ainakin vielä kaupunkiliikenteen varikolla. 
Samalla havaittu uutena tulokkaana auto nro.14 ex.Westendin linjan 19 JGZ-841.

----------


## Waltsu

27.2.13: Jalo 34 eli Citaro linjalla 320.

----------


## Waltsu

Forumissa tehty remontti on valmistunut, ja 1.3.13 otettiin Kauppatorilla taas käyttöön pysäkki T3, jolle palasivat väistötiloistaan linjat 12, 14, 15, 55 ja 56. Näiden linjojen väistötiloista väistänyt linja 100 palautettiin ortodoksikirkon edestä Aurakadulle T1:een. Viime kesän jalkakäytävätyömaa siirsi linjat 8 ja 20 pois Eerikinkadulta, ja nyt linja 20 palautettiin Antintalon eteen. Linja 8 jäi kuitenkin pysäkille T22. Mikäli kasin on tarkoitus pysyvästi lähteä Wiklundin kulmalta, on lähes kolmen vuoden tauon jälkeen torilla tilanne, jossa kaikki linjat ovat omilla tolpillaan.

Maaliskuun kuvakavalkadi alkaa näillä pysäkkijärjestelyillä sekä Jalolta (nro 42) TuKLille (nro 35) siirtyneellä Volvolla.

----------


## Waltsu

TuKL 19 = Terveystalo.

----------


## Waltsu

5.3.2013 havaittua:

Kakkoslinjalla pyöri Muurisen auto 101.

Westendin 19 eli TuKLin 14 on päässyt varikolta linjalle.

----------


## JSL

> Kakkoslinjalla pyöri Muurisen auto 101


Onko Simo ostanut sen vai oliko lainassa tai tuuraamassa?

----------


## dreamy83

Toimiston ikkunaan on ilmestynyt jonkinlainen aparaatti, jolla asiakkaat voivat itse aktivoida nettilatauksensa.

http://www.ts.fi/uutiset/kotimaa/462...ston+ikkunasta

----------


## Waltsu

Se jonkinlainen aparaatti on kortinlukija, ja sille kun näyttää korttiaan, niin vieressä oleva monitori kertoo mitä kortilta löytyy. Omaa Tuplaani kun sille vilautin, sain tietää, että kortilla on saldoa 5,15. Siitä se lasin läpi sen kortin näppärästi luki.

Ja aparaatti siis myös aktivoi nettilatauksen. Omalla kohdallani aparaatti kertoi, etten ole nettilatausta tehnyt.

----------


## Waltsu

15.3.13: Raideliikenneonnettomuus sotki pahoin liikennettä Vanhalla Tampereentiellä, kun juna pysähtyi tasoristeyksen tukkeeksi. Maarian kirkon kautta kulkevat bussilinjat olivat helisemässä, kun myös Tengströminkadun tasoristeyksen puomit olivat alhaalla. Enpä niistä poikkeusreittikiemuroista lopulta selvää saanut, mutta jonkun kuvan sain napattua. Lyhyt bussikuvasarja alkaa tästä.

----------


## Eira

Anderssonin bussista n:o 8 on jo pitemmän aikaa puuttunut keskiovesta seuraavan vasemmanpuoleisen penkin piippinappi.

----------


## Eira

Anderssonin bussista n:o 38 on keskiovesta kolmas piippinappi oikealla tipahtanut, ja bussissa n:o 12 ei takaovi toiminut, vaikkei asiasta ollut ovessa lappua.

----------


## Eira

Anderssonin bussissa 88 oli keskiovesta seuraavan oikeanpuoleisen piippinapin kohta teipattu. Ei luulisi ammattitaitoiselta autosähkäriltä menevän kuin pari minuuttia nappulan vaihtamiseen. Usein joutuu ystävällistä kanssamatkustajaa pyytämään piippaamaan.

----------


## Eira

Edellämainittu Anderssonin bussin n:o 88 piipinapin paikka on edelleen teipattuna.

----------


## JSL

SL monesta autosta välillä oli kaikki takapään napit pois.

----------


## Eira

Anderssonin bussista n:o 18 ovat ainakin keskioven takana olevan penkin ja toisen edessä olevan penkin piippinapit pudonneet. Lisäksi keskioven tukitangon vaakakannattimen molemmat seinäänkiinnityspultit ovat irronneet.

----------


## 034

Näiden lohikäärmeiden korjaaminen maksaa luultavasti jo enemmän kuin autot uutena..

----------


## JSL

Ihmeellistä Simon vainoamista taas ilmassa. Ihan samoja vikoja on muittenkin autoissa.

----------


## tkp

> Ihmeellistä Simon vainoamista taas ilmassa. Ihan samoja vikoja on muittenkin autoissa.


Juu, vikoja on varmasti kaikissa autoissa. Toiset vaan korjaa niitä innokkaammin kuin toiset....

----------


## JSL

Virtanen osti Concordian romuja, vanhat stadin aikaiset vikalaput, kumpikaan omistaja ei korjaa....

----------


## 034

> Virtanen osti Concordian romuja, vanhat stadin aikaiset vikalaput, kumpikaan omistaja ei korjaa....


Jos muutetaankin näkykulmaa: Nämä Turun Nobinalla käyneet carrukset olisivatkin olleet aluperin turkulaisten omistuksessa mutta olivat lainassa Nobinalla? Tälläinen tuntuma on meikäläisellä.

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Mahtaako asia nyt ihan noinkaan olla? Eiköhän nuo MYF-rekisteriset Volvot olleet leasing autoja ekat 5-vuotta, jonka jälkeen niitä sai vapaasti ostaa kuka tahansa. 14 taisi tulla Turkuun. Sinänsä erittäin kivoja autoja, vaikkei vaihteisto olekaan ZF.

----------


## helleh

> Virtanen osti Concordian romuja, vanhat stadin aikaiset vikalaput, kumpikaan omistaja ei korjaa....


Sinänsä aika mielenkiintoinen väite... Ps. Olin hakemassa yhtä noista autoista, eikä siinä ollut muuta vikaa, kun linnunulostetta kojetaulussa, kun concordialaiset olivat jättäneet sivuikkunat auki ja sisään oli menny lintu.

----------

